# SELinux Question - what other things cause denying a request

## gentooselinuxlover

In one page of  Gentoo SELinux wiki  "( https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SELinux/Tutorials/Putting_constraints_on_operations  )" 

, it has been written that :

"when something is denied even though there are (type enforcement) rules that allow it, chances are very high that a constraint is involved"

My question is that what are the other possible things that cause something to be denied even though there are (type enforcement) rules that allow it rather than constraints? 

What things have the lower chance of being applied to cause denying a request even though there are (type enforcement) rules that allow it?

 :Question:   :Idea:   :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

[Moderator edit: stripped unnecessary [size=18] tag.  Users who need large text will direct their browser to enlarge it.  There is no need to force the entire post to size 18. -Hu]

----------

